# Socionics - Verbal identification



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

> Vocabulary method
> 
> This method is not used widely yet. The idea of the method is to recognise different Types of people by their use of different vocabularies, phrases and speech. For the practical utilisation of this method, it is necessary to be able to participate and observe simultaneously during conversation.
> 
> ...


Methods of Psychological Type identification


Any more info on this? Sounds interesting


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Theres a similar thing for mbti, its a site where you put your blog in, or whatever.. well, I get a different score for each blog. 

Typealyzer


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

i don't know that anyone's approach to this (at least in english) is particularly well standardized, but in theory it does actually exist (i wouldn't expect sergei ganin to know that though -- frankly he is probably talking about something else).

the foundations of vocabulary evaluation are in the idea that different IM elements are associated with different semantic themes. at least some work at identifying what themes are associated with what elements has already been done, though in russian. rick delong wrote some notes that book about it several years ago: Notes on "The Semantics of the Information Elements"

i think that if a standardized method of type evaluation can be generated for additional data (and we trust these typings) then this is a potentially promising approach in machine learning, much as the fauvres use semantic themes as a way of tackling enneagram type.

it is worth noting the approach that was used to acquire vocabulary data to begin with:



> People's types were determined by a group of no less than four experienced socionists of different types. In addition — the authors note — the experiment itself provided an additional chance to check their types.


that is a promising start. ideally, to "believe" in this approach i would like to see the experiment reproduced and find the same/similar semantic themes in an english-speaking school of classical socionists panelists (e.g. expat, rick delong, myself, marie84, implied). of course, that will never realistically happen.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Voodo Chile said:


> Methods of Psychological Type identification
> 
> 
> Any more info on this? Sounds interesting


 Here's an article I've found about this: Functions and Vocabulary

It's quite extensive and should be useful for finding out other people's type.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

though i think paragraphs are better to give a general feel ... single line statements can be somewhat misleading without context


----------

